# Bedliner on bottom trim



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to put a gray bedliner on the bottom trim on my s10 and get a chrome trim strip to put on the top so it looks natural.. im looking for any color gray but i dont know which brands offer? Whatcha Think..?


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

If your going to use store bought stuff, check autozone. Can't reme,ber the name of it, but i believe it comes in colors. If going the commercial route, they offer all colors. They can even match your paint.

Ah!, I think it's called duraliner.


----------

